# A new navy coin!



## canadiancoin (30 Jun 2010)

The Royal Canadian Mint just released a new navy coin commemorating the 100th anniversary of the navy. And that's also a beautiful website to showcase the history of canadian navy!


----------



## Sub_Guy (30 Jun 2010)

It is a decent looking coin and it is nice to see the mint sending these into circulation.

On another note I noticed on the Canadian Navy Stamp that the female on it is CPO2 Bush, who just happens to be the SO for the centennial project.  I find it odd that the SO of the project managed to put herself on the stamp.  Why didn't they at least have some sort of "deserving sailor" on the stamp and not someone who just happened to be sitting in the room.  I know it is a petty thing, but it doesn't seem right.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Jun 2010)

I assume you mean the "stamp" on the coin and if you hadn't mentioned it, I would never have noticed. having said that, I suspect Cheryl did not nominate herself and was likely nominated because of her position in the organizing of Centennial events.....maybe?


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Jun 2010)

I think they do mean "stamp" as in postage stamp.

http://sen.parl.gc.ca/nkinsella/English/Navy-e/NavalMay10-e.htm

http://canadapost.ca/shop/collecting/commemorative-stamps/2010/canadian-navy-1910-2010/p-41376211X.jsf


----------



## missing1 (30 Jun 2010)

"I know it is a petty thing"

How true, why mention it?


----------



## ShortBus (30 Jun 2010)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jun 2010)

Not just a "Petty" thing, but a "Chief Petty Officer, 2nd Class" thing.  

 ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Jun 2010)

Same reasoning as I mentioned before though - Good for her. But the one on the coin is her too!


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Jun 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Good for her.



Ditto.  

and if anyone else would like their picture on a stamp.....

http://canadapost.ca/cpo/mc/personal/productsservices/atoz/picturepostage.jsf


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Jun 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Same reasoning as I mentioned before though - Good for her. But the one on the coin is her too!



No its not. The one on the coin wears LT's stripes (Though seen from the reverse side, we can't see the nice new shinny Elliot's eye ).


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jul 2010)

The Chief is not hard to look at anyhow.


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Jul 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> and if anyone else would like their picture on a stamp.....
> 
> http://canadapost.ca/cpo/mc/personal/productsservices/atoz/picturepostage.jsf



Cool......I'm finally gonna get my mug on a stamp ;D


----------



## Old Naval Guard (31 Jul 2010)

The New Coin is Spot on! ;D I hope to aquire one in the near future  :cheers: Splice the Main Brace  Old Naval Guard


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Just got one yesterday, looks good when nice and shiney.


----------

